# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Wanted!!! (adress in ochi)

## Sista Whistle

ONE LOVE, 

Who can help mi out here?
Dunno if I can bring a pic here, but if I cyaaaan:
Please, check www.workaway.info and find the house in Ochi (Klick: Hostlist - North Amercia - Jamaica)
You will get 5 places and I want to get in contact with the people living in the house in Ochi. (2nd add)

Do U recognize dis house near da beach? It has 2 cottages as well. 
The people living deh, ava a gallery-shop / handcraftsbusiness. 
Sometimes demma shelter Couchsurfers.

PLEASE!! Let the family contact me, cos Im really interested to do volunteer work for dem, since they applied for dis pon di internet. And since mi dunnu if demma still looking fe volunteers,  mi nah feel good paying money fe "work away", to get in contact!

THNX in advance!!

Walk good.

Irie Greets, 
Sista Whistle (Neth)
nagiha.swagers@versatel.nl

----------

